

Loopt acquires GraffitiGeo - arfrank
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/20/mobile-social-network-wars-loopt-acquires-graffitigeo/

======
ashishk
Congrats to the GraffitiGeo team!

This would seem like a talent acquisition, unless GraffitiGeo had a large
amount of active users.

~~~
sama
Super smart guys, great tech, great product.

~~~
joez
Congratulations to Loopt as well!

------
revorad
Congrats to both teams.

I just looked at Loopt's jobs page and was surprised to see they use a lot of
Microsoft technologies. Do any other startups here use .Net, MSSQL etc?

~~~
gbookman
Mine does. If you're interested: www.clearsky-systems.com

------
gbookman
Classic Google tactic of buying early stage companies with great technology
and brains.

Is this the first time a YC company has acquired another?

~~~
sachinag
There's one I can think of off the top of my head: Posterous acquired
Slinkset. There are probably others.

~~~
aristus
Reddit merged with infogami back in the day.

<http://www.paulgraham.com/notnot.html>

~~~
pg
Baseshield is also the result of a merger between two YC funded startups.

------
medianama
Any pointers on size/terms of the deal?

~~~
shafqat
Why was medianama's innocent question downmodded? I'd be curious to know as
well? Downmodding for just asking the question is just bizarre.

------
jprim
Amazing amazing job guys! :)

